# Photo Upload



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

hi people

I am getting this message, Sorry, dynamic pages in the







tags are not allowed, every time I try to upload a photo, can anyone help









dave S


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know but perhaps it's the server address your using. Are you using a scripted page of some sort? I'm sure if you type the address someone will be able to tell you what the problem is.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

upload em to photobucket then copy the code great free service


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It will be the image host your using, some add a dynamic code to the url so you can't use img tags to link to them. There are plenty of hosts that don't. I've listed a few in the instruction thread but as James says Photbucket seems quite popular.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Village Photos are also really good. I tried using photo bucket but find VP much easier.

*Simon*


----------

